

Biicode: C++ dependency manager - arunc
https://www.biicode.com/

======
dimitrikourk
Great service and command-line tool! Very easy to learn, (I was quite
productive with it after using it for about a week) saves me a lot of time and
I also think that it brings together a pretty awesome C++ community.

~~~
jvgomez
Completely agree with you. And they are evolving fast and acoording to the
feedback they receive. I hope the C++ community wakes up!

